# What's the good DS release list?



## stephenophof (May 4, 2008)

Hello,

What is the good NDS release list?

GBAtemp.net is showing that rom number 2171 is: "1 Contre 100 (FRA)", but some other websites (http://scene.releases.free.fr / ndss.nl / some other websites) are showing that rom number 2171 is: "My Word Coach - Verbeter je woordenschat (NL)".

What is the good NDS release list? This list from GBAtemp or another one?

I want to know this because I always post new DS releases to usenet groups and I don't know now which release numbering I have to use.

(BTW: "Verbeter je woordenschat" is Dutch for: "Improve your vocabulary")


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (May 4, 2008)

You might have missed how direct mentioning of illegal options, supporting illegal options, and the providing of illegal options is a violation of forum rules.

Everyone here is largely well versed on the subject, but we all know providing help pirating, or asking for help in pirating is not an option.

If you can figure out how to submit to newsgroups, how is it you can't understand how to get the numbering straight?


----------



## Urza (May 4, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> You might have missed how direct mentioning of illegal options, supporting illegal options, and the providing of illegal options is a violation of forum rules.
> 
> Everyone here is largely well versed on the subject, but we all know providing help pirating, or asking for help in pirating is not an option.


No.

The main function of this board is to assist people with piracy. The only thing that _is_ against the rules is posting links to actual warez. His post contains no such links, and is therefore perfectly fine.


----------



## Costello (May 4, 2008)

Urza is right.
Anyway, the numbering is not important, as long as the list is exhaustive!


----------



## Sephi (May 4, 2008)

I've noticed this also, and have been wondering which release list is correct.

edit: just read Costello's post, so it doesn't matter what the numbers are as long everything is included?


----------



## Narin (May 4, 2008)

Heres a very good release list for the Nintendo DS and the PSP.
http://www.advanscene.com/
Its completely legal, they contain information of the games, box art, screen shots, the szize of the ROM, save type, ect and forbid linking to roms or where to find them.

I like it for the fact that they have a nice AJAX web interface for the games and also have a subscription service for OfflineList and other Rom Auditors. Its handy for other things as well, as pulling the latest release list and diisplay it on your site. The list gets updated in about a semi weekly rate.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 4, 2008)

If you, the reader, wants to know about release list numbering, and have yet to use one of the sites provided here, then suffice it to say that Release List vary from place to place because Nintendo doesn't share their official release list with the public, but all the best online places will have the main parts correct and only slight variations so just search the darned name of the "file" that you want.


----------



## jordanlp (May 17, 2008)

stephenophof said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> What is the good NDS release list?
> 
> ...


Wiki.scorpei.com


----------

